# Prius homemade kit



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

Simon the Frenchie said:


> ... my plan is to use it as a Ev only (ICE starting only for long travel)


Unfortunately, it will stay in electric mode only up to a lowly 48 km/h or so, unless you do one of the things to trick the car into electric-only mode. There are ways of getting to over 100 km/h without the engine running, or at least without it using fuel, but the details seem to be a closely guarded secret. It would be great for someone to make this public domain, and it only takes one person to do this, but as far as I can tell, no-one has released the details publicly.

So you will have a vehicle that uses a lot less fuel, but still needs some fuel for all but the slowest of trips. It doesn't sound like this is what you want.

The latest plug-in hybrid Prii would be different, but of course a lot more expensive to buy.


----------



## Simon the Frenchie (Nov 13, 2012)

I know they use to hack the prius for drive faster in electric mode, but it's right I haven't found yet how... I look further.
...10min later...
I found that I need to spoof the OBD2 can. Found the piece still searching how.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Good luck Frenchie. After building an ev myself, I'm really NOT interested in doing it again. Just took too much of my time and seems a constant work in progress to get it like I want. So I thought taking a Prius, designed for EV mode and adding battery would be a good and easy thing to do instead for my next build. 

Haven't bought one yet due to the limited speed and I also wondered if you did hack the ODB to make it go faster in EV, would it overload the motor, overheat specifically. So I'm not wanting to be a guinea pig and waste a bunch of money and time. I'll follow your progress though if you update us.


----------



## Simon the Frenchie (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been looking on diyelectriccar.com about the prius and found your post, you're right it should be much easier and comfy to use. But it's also the only legal way to make a electric car in France.
For the speed I still searching a DIY solution, otherwise I found ewert energy selling Hybrid Energy Manager (HEM) for 455$ minimum order quantity 5 pcs.
A stock prius use the EV mode only until 34mph. Until 42mph it's the stealth mode, it means the ICE start up to help for accelerate and up hill then automatically cut off to let the electric engine run by itself. For more than 42mph some user think the engine is always running even if it's not write on the screen. Wrong it's kind of the same as the stealth mode only difference is that when the ICE turn off he still spinning, turned by a second electric engine (about 2-3kw), it's simply called ICEspin.
The HEM allow you to drive until 70mph using this technique of ICEspin for high speed, you won't burn up your motor don't worry.
Thanks for your interest.
And sorry if my english isn't right.
Simon


----------



## ksor (Dec 23, 2012)

Simon the Frenchie said:


> I've been looking on diyelectriccar.com about the prius and found your post, you're right it should be much easier and comfy to use. But it's also the only legal way to make a electric car in France.
> For the speed I still searching a DIY solution, otherwise I found ewert energy selling Hybrid Energy Manager (HEM) for 455$ minimum order quantity 5 pcs.
> A stock prius use the EV mode only until 34mph. Until 42mph it's the stealth mode, it means the ICE start up to help for accelerate and up hill then automatically cut off to let the electric engine run by itself. For more than 42mph some user think the engine is always running even if it's not write on the screen. Wrong it's kind of the same as the stealth mode only difference is that when the ICE turn off he still spinning, turned by a second electric engine (about 2-3kw), it's simply called ICEspin.
> The HEM allow you to drive until 70mph using this technique of ICEspin for high speed, you won't burn up your motor don't worry.
> ...


PLEASE report here IF you find a DIY solution !
I just got a Prius 2008 and I'm a little disappointed how short AND slow it will drive in EV-mode - so I would love to add some more power and maybe charge the batteries from the sun with cells on the roof.

Best regards
KSor, Denmark
Skype: keldsor


----------



## Simon the Frenchie (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Ksor,
I haven't done it yet, I don't know if I said it somewhere but I'll be buying the prius and start up in mid january.
I looked forward and found some good informations and almost a complete kit.
I could get from Ewert energy a "kit" of bms, hybrid energy manager(that allow you hight speed EV, controller and pre-wired harnesses for in about 1700dollars.
This would be use not for add battery behind the original ones, but replacing it AND adding battery, it make things easier with wiring, no need of converter 
and more efficient.
Add ti this the battery that I can get from balqon.com (best price I found).
I'll be missing the charger and I'm done.
I wouldn't suggest you to use solar panel on your car, it's very expensive and no very efficient.
thanks,
Simon


----------



## ksor (Dec 23, 2012)

>> Simon the Franchie
You writes:
"I looked forward and found some good informations and almost a complete kit.
I could get from Ewert energy a "kit" of bms, hybrid energy manager(that allow you hight speed EV, controller and pre-wired harnesses for in about 1700dollars.
This would be use not for add battery behind the original ones, but replacing it AND adding battery, it make things easier with wiring, no need of converter 
and more efficient.
Add ti this the battery that I can get from balqon.com (best price I found).
I'll be missing the charger and I'm done."

I'm very, very, VERY interrested in what you have found there - do you have a link to the kit ?

Please report your progress and findings here on the forum !


----------



## Simon the Frenchie (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,
here is where I found the "kit" http://www.ewartenergy.com/. As I said it's not really a proper kit, Ewert energy is usually working with professional selling parts, I've been talking with the manager and came out with a proposition for a kit.
Take a look at the website and if your interested by this way of doing it tell me we could order two at the same time and ship them to europe. (Cheaper as buying your and mine separately).
He told me that this way of converting the car is kind of unique, new. There isn't anyone on the internet that have done it this way from what I searched.
Do you have any experience on electric conversion?
Simon


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

I think PluginSupply is doing exactly what you are going to do (replacing the Prius battery with a larger one instead of using a supplemental pack). IIRC plug in supply is also using Ewerts control module. The problem is since you are buying everything including batteries from them the cost is much higher. That, and the fact that PluginSupply seems to be pretty much awol at the moment.


----------



## Simon the Frenchie (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,
From what I know plugin supply is just adding battery on top of the OEM pack using their own mini bms, and I don't think (this I'm not really sure) they don't spoof the maximum EV speed.
I'll be buying the BMS (orion very good one) hybrid energy manager (to drive 70mph EV) and a controller from ewert energy for 1700 dollars and the battery from balqon it's the cheapest and most efficient way to properly expend my electric range. Keep in mind that I can sell my original toyota battery pack and get back about 500 dollars out of it.
Thanks,
Simon


----------



## ksor (Dec 23, 2012)

Simon the Frenchie said:


> Hi,
> here is where I found the "kit" http://www.ewartenergy.com/. As I said it's not really a proper kit, Ewert energy is usually working with professional selling parts, I've been talking with the manager and came out with a proposition for a kit.
> Take a look at the website and if your interested by this way of doing it tell me we could order two at the same time and ship them to europe. (Cheaper as buying your and mine separately).
> He told me that this way of converting the car is kind of unique, new. There isn't anyone on the internet that have done it this way from what I searched.
> ...


No, I have no experience in converting - I WILL experiments a little with solar panels on my house for different purposes and then maybe use this to charge the Prius.

You can ONLY get a high MPG = LOW liter/100km IF YOU CHARGE BATTERIES from a more or less FREE source - right.

Furthermore I think there IS a problem with the company you link to - they are in the US - I think - and we are in the EU - whatever you buy in the US you have to pay TAX to get it inside the EU - right, and that could base the whole calculation !

You mentioned a price of US$1.700 somewhere in your postings - I beleave this is very low and must be WITHOUT the tax and shipment - right ?


----------



## Simon the Frenchie (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes it is without the taxes, but even adding them it still cheaper as what you could get in europe, keep in mind you aren't sure to pay taxes, they don't check every single package coming into europe.
I've to look for the amount of taxes France would charge me if they catch it.
Their is no producer of such components in europe so anyway I don't have the choice.
Using your own solar energy is good, but calculate how many years of electric driving would it take to pay for the solar panel?
For personal energy I still thinking solar panel is a very popular way but inefficient way. How much does it cost by Kw compare to wind generator?
And if your able to wait 6 months you better buy a ecat cold fusion generator.


----------



## Simon the Frenchie (Nov 13, 2012)

just a quick math, I may be wrong;
price for a 3Kw/h solar panel set up 10 000€ (I just look quickly on internet was one website write 10-14 000€ I don't know if they count the setting)
price by Kw in France 10cts.
Prius use more or less 10Kw for 100Km so 1 euro by 100Km.
You would have to drive 10 000 time 100Km so 1 000 000Km to pay back your solar panel. And also should have a battery storage for your solar panel because it's producing while your car is waiting for you in front of you work place...
But there is a other point to keep in mind that I cannot ignore... personal choice, if you prefer being independent anyway what it cost, I'm proud of you go ahead.


----------



## Susho (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Chaps,

Where to start... I'll start at the end... MD-Tech have a 4kWh PHEV kit with E-Mark. Delivering at end of Feb 2013, European distributor Plug-in Autos UG, Germany. www.plughybrid.de. Current Sale cost 3,199 EUR.

You may recognise the product, it was built for Enginer. Many changes in the European version, active BMS is always balancing, does a good job to 0.05v average Hi-Lo cell difference. You can download the data on the Systems/MD-Tech page. Some pictures may be out of date, batteries are now Headway (better than RFE in tests over the last year) and have a 2 year warranty. The website will be updated when promotional data has been received form Headway. The BMS Test data was done using Headway batteries.


----------

